# Most avalanche prone areas in the US



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Caught this link over at TGR. An interesting read. Not surprisingly Colorado makes the list twice. My main backcountry stomping grounds Berthoud Pass being number 10 on the list. 

It's a decent read, not perfect but something to help kill the summer blues...

Top 10 Most Avalanche Prone U.S. Areas


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Cool article. Always interesting reading about avalanches


----------

